# British Merchant, British Justice, Jag Ketu, 1965 1966.



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

In the 1960's, the school I attended belonged to the Ship Adoption Society. We had regular correspondence, and occasional visits from Capt. Cameron (Cam) Browne of British Tankers. In 1965 he was in command of British Merchant, and in 1966 he was Master of British Justice. I remember him as being quietly spoken, but very helpful with our questions.
Our other ship was Jag Ketu, Master Capt. Laurie Adams. He was a much more flamboyant, colourful character with a fund of interesting stories.
Did anyone on the site sail with either of these gentlemen?

Many thanks,
Roy.


----------



## Graham Wallace (May 6, 2006)

Dartskipper said:


> In the 1960's, the school I attended belonged to the Ship Adoption Society. We had regular correspondence, and occasional visits from Capt. Cameron (Cam) Browne of British Tankers. In 1965 he was in command of British Merchant, and in 1966 he was Master of British Justice. I remember him as being quietly spoken, but very helpful with our questions.
> Our other ship was Jag Ketu, Master Capt. Laurie Adams. He was a much more flamboyant, colourful character with a fund of interesting stories.
> Did anyone on the site sail with either of these gentlemen?
> 
> ...


I presume Captain Cam Browne was Captain ABC Browne.

Captain ABC Brown was Master of the Merchant leaving drydock Sept/Nov 1964. there is a full list of Officers and Apprentices, Catering dept, Bosun and ERS.

ABC Browne is listed as Master of Justice sailing from Drydock July mid August 1965, there is a full list of Officers and Apprentices. I know a few of them who sailed with him at the time. Also a few more in 1966 , possibly with him.

He is still listed on the Justice in 'Masters and C/E's at sea 14th Oct 1965'. No sighting of him in October 1972 issue.

Justice was a nice ship in 1959/60 when I was on her.

Graham

October 14th 1965 was Master of the Justice


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

Thank you Graham for the information. It appears he was the same Capt. Cam Browne who wrote to our school. He would visit when in the area, as he was an Old Boy of our great rivals at Ilford County High School. I took the dates from the dates of the annual school magazine that contained reports of his voyages.

Regards,
Roy.


----------

